# Found today on CL. 1953 varsity world 3 speed. Wrong parts? (obvious and not so obvious)



## Jim Barnard (Oct 15, 2018)

Just took this out of the van. Haven't even cleaned it yet:






Well the rear wheel is a dated 65 sturmey and the rim looks to be off a lesser Brit roadster like a BSA or Dunnelt or Robin Hood or...





The levers are mis-matched and mid sixties I think. The grips are Pea Picker era.













(Most of the) Bike is a 53 based on serial #.









LOVE! these old world style bars. Could the "Brampton" trigger be right? Will it even work the S/A hub? Was the original hub a Sturmey? Could it have been a "SW"? I have some of the SW hubs somewhere...





Could this caliper be right? The rear one is aluminum and had "world" embossed on it.





Looks like a painted and pin striped front rim... correct?





Pedals look OK. That clip on the guard held the rear brake cable? Run like the ladies bikes ran them??





Nice!













I will work on saving that great British Racing Green Paint. Thanks for any help you may give me on what is correct and what is added by previous owners. I also have a 63 Varsity that is in original nick!













Thanks

Jim


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks like one caliper and one lever is correct. I'm into the early to mid 60's Varsitys and not the earlier 3 speeds. Pretty sure those pedals are not correct. That cable clip on the guard is for the rear brake cable and I've seen them actually used a few times on these older style lightweights. When the middleweights came out in 55 the Corvette had that same guard with the cable clip on the boys model and it was never used. I have never figured out why Schwinn had it on the boys 55 Corvettes. I have a 55 girls coaster Corvette and it does not have the clip. Rear hub was most likely and Brampton, SA clone, with an S-6 rim.  

Here's a 53 Varsity said to be a one owner and untouched, but I see someone "unloosened" the rear fender brace and the grip is a later issue.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 16, 2018)

This is my 1953 Varsity and this is a very original bike.  The ones in the pictures look prety much the same as mine does.  Roger


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 16, 2018)

A '55, but this one sat on Ebay for a while and just sold recently
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-19...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 16, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like one caliper and one lever is correct. I'm into the early to mid 60's Varsitys and not the earlier 3 speeds. Pretty sure those pedals are not correct. That cable clip on the guard is for the rear brake cable and I've seen them actually used a few times on these older style lightweights. When the middleweights came out in 55 the Corvette had that same guard with the cable clip on the boys model and it was never used. I have never figured out why Schwinn had it on the boys 55 Corvettes. I have a 55 girls coaster Corvette and it does not have the clip. Rear hub was most likely and Brampton, SA clone, with an S-6 rim.
> 
> Here's a 53 Varsity said to be a one owner and untouched, but I see someone "unloosened" the rear fender brace and the grip is a later issue.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Can't wait to ride her...

Jim


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 16, 2018)

rhenning said:


> This is my 1953 Varsity and this is a very original bike.  The ones in the pictures look prety much the same as mine does.  RogerView attachment 884474
> 
> View attachment 884475
> 
> ...



Love the cable routing!

Jim


----------



## rhenning (Oct 16, 2018)

I have had a couple of 1955/6 Corvettes and they also routed the rear brake cabke so it connected to chain guard.  Not sure why they did that.  Roger


----------



## Sven (Oct 17, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> Just took this out of the van. Haven't even cleaned it yet:
> 
> View attachment 884249
> 
> ...



I saw this listing as well. (East Windsor) The price was definitely right. But I couldn't justify driving close to 800 miles round trip. Glad it went to a CABEr


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 18, 2018)

Sven said:


> I saw this listing as well. (East Windsor) The price was definitely right. But I couldn't justify driving close to 800 miles round trip. Glad it went to a CABEr




As did I. A (self-imposed) project limit kept me from pursuing it. Now that I see Jim's vastly better photos, I question if I would have been as faithful to my resolve.


Great score, Jim. Looks like you got your money's worth in the handgrips alone! Also great to know there's other people into this stuff in my vicinity (I'm in Middletown). Looking forward to seeing this one come together.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 18, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> As did I. A (self-imposed) project limit kept me from pursuing it. Now that I see Jim's vastly better photos, I question if I would have been as faithful to my resolve.
> 
> 
> Great score, Jim. Looks like you got your money's worth in the handgrips alone! Also great to know there's other people into this stuff in my vicinity (I'm in Middletown). Looking forward to seeing this one come together.




Thanks Guys! I will post updates as soon as I can...


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 27, 2018)

Did a few improvements!






Yep, just about British Racing Green.





Routed the rear brake cable in the CG clip after a  basement search for a long cable.





These NOS British levers resemble the old style Schwinn ones. Tried to use old grey casings on the brake and shifter cables. Maybe the chubbies should have been black... ?





A Schwinn Speedster donated the wheels, seat and calipers.





Finally got the chance to use these NOS Goodyear Nylon Rib tires.





It is a bigger bike than it looks. Ride is tight. Stops on a dime. Replaced the Brampton trigger with an old S/A until I find a Brampton Hub





I wish to thank the makers of Goof Off, Rock-Miracle Paint Remover Semi-paste, Sturmey Archer Gearhub Oil, Maguires Medium Cut Cleaner and Bruichladdich 8 year Scotch.

After tomorrows ride around New London, I suspect I will be willing to trade this for something that is not red and that George Jetson would ride. 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Sven (Oct 27, 2018)

Turned out great!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 27, 2018)

Sweet!!


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow, a lot of work, but that came out great!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 28, 2018)

Love the green(and the car too).
That's one heckuva shop you have there!


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 20, 2018)

I also have a '53 Varsity, but the cables were replaced, so don't know if my routing is original.  It has a Brampton 3 speed hub, but an SA shifter, which must have been replaced early, since it is a mid-late '50s style.  I have the original seat, but in the picture I've put on a Brooks B66.  This one also has the cycle lock.  Last year for that, I believe.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 21, 2018)

Really nice condition!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 21, 2018)

Thats amazing!!


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks!  Don’t want to hijack this thread, but it does seem most of these early ‘50s bikes with the winged decals did not survive well.  This one was actually for sale for a while before I picked it up.  The cycle lock was a cool “extra” on this bike.  Rides wonderful.  The only negative is the frame is a bit short for me, but I still enjoy riding it.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 18, 2019)

What year is the A-H 3000? Got more pics? ........Oh, and  cool bike too!!!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 2, 2019)

Here's a 53 or 54 I did for my brother in law a few years ago. It went through five boys, so it was very worn out!


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 6, 2019)

I have what I think or remember to be a 54 ( I will have to check the serial number again). I picked it up last summer from the claimed original owner just about a mile from my home. (If his story was not true, he definately looked the part).  I always asumed it was a traveller, but after seeing these photos I'm not so sure.

He spray painted it purple at some point many years ago with lots of over spray, and even gave me what was left of the can if I ever wanted to try and match the color. The bike is on my project list, I plan to strip it once again and do my own thing with it. I got it for a good cheap price (like 35$ or something), so the poor condition was not a issue. I watched it sit for a few days, and then tempation made me pick it up.


----------

